# Calling Hick & Tbg & Other Lowryder #2 Growers



## ShuttyMcShutShut (Oct 7, 2007)

Hopefully hick and tbg are among those that read this.  Some time ago(a month or so) I posted regarding growing LR #2 in MG organic choice soil(3 month nute blend)....I believe Hick and TBG both responded saying they have grown many grows in MG soil(if ive mistaken one of you for someone else, im sorry....to the best of my memory you two were the ones that had experience growing in MG soil, if it wasnt one of you....disregard this post unless you are just as perplexed by it as I am).  Here goes........Ive been growing LR #2 purchased from the doc for about a month now.....this is my second soil grow so i had a flipping hard time getting seeds to germinate(my fault for wanting to mix-n-match my germ methods to see which worked best).  So far Ive successfully gotten 3 out of 9 to germinate AND turn into a plant(but thats not the issue im here to address).  I grow in MG organic choice potting soil(3 month formula), mixed with about 1/3 perilite with 1 tsp of dolomite lime per gal of soil.  Im growing in 8" pots.  I was told not to add any nutes whatsoever until about the 3rd or 4th week of flower because MG soil is loaded with enough nutrients to keep it healthy.......WELL.........crazy thing...one plant is about 3 weeks old and is growing crazy trichomes(see pic #1), the second is about 2 weeks old and is showing male sacks(pic #2) and the third is about 1.5 weeks old and has barely gotten off the ground(pic #3).  Ive been feeding all of them distilled water PH'ed to about 6.5....feeding them when the soil is dry about 2" down
My questions are as follows.
1.Pic 1(my female) has been having leaves at the bottom turn yellow(and some spotting of older leaved) so I added a pinch(literally) more dolomite to it thinking it was a Magnesium def.; the yellowing/spotting seemed to keep spreading to newer leaves.....so then i mixed up 1/8 strength flora nova nutes and added it to all 3.  the spotting doesnt seem to have slowed its progress......any ideas? 
2.why in the heck have my plants shown sex this early with the growth being so slow? are all LR2 this slow? The size isnt there but they're clearly showing sex....one is growing bud the other is growing balls....the third is still small.....is my growth abnormally slow or is this just LR2 behavior?  

I just really want to stop the progression of the yellowing/spotting and also would appreciate feedback on if this is slow growth for a LR2...my grows typically start out slower but ive produced some beautiful hydro bud.....just trying soil and its been a bumpy road.

any help greatly appreciated!
Peace!
Shutty


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 7, 2007)

Yout pot size your growing them in is fine, ive been a heavy Lowryder#2 grower this season and they grow fine in that size, your plants are getting nute burn, You can grow Lowryder till harvest using MG with adding no nutes, the MG has slow release that will feed your plants for 8-9 weeks and you harvest at 9-10 weeks, the discolouration of the leaf is nute burn, STOP adding feed! (the initial nute burn is from the plant taking feed from the MG, as the nute in the MG fades the plant bounces back) its normal to have a Lowryder sexed at 3-4 weeks, the male will pollinate the female if your not careful (although this may be what you want) the small plant is simply young, you have no problems apart from over feeding them, give them a good flush and no more nutes.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 7, 2007)

hey shutty,
you'll want DLtoker if you want a mod that has grown LR.
TBG n Hick grow mainly indicas/sativas.


----------



## DLtoker (Oct 7, 2007)

Hippy is all over that one.  Give a HUGE flush to get rid of some of the nutes.  I experienced the same slow growth with MG Organic Choice so I will never use it for young plants again.  Hopefully you will see much faster growth after this flush.


----------

